# Using 2 single pole GFCI Breakers



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

Trane Tech said:


> I am installing a pool. Can I use 2 single pole GFCI 20 amp breakers to feed the 220 volt pump instead of a double pole GFCI? If so how does it wire with respect to the neutrals?


All multi-wire branch circuits must be simultaneousy disconnected as per NEC 2008 210.4

I would ask your local inspector. But I would put it on a 2 pole GFCI. I realize these are more expensive, but don't cut corners.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

BackInTheHabit said:


> All multi-wire branch circuits must be simultaneousy disconnected as per NEC 2008 210.4
> 
> I would ask your local inspector. But I would put it on a 2 pole GFCI. I realize these are more expensive, but don't cut corners.


I would first question if this install is a MWBC? 

Second, two single pole breakers can meet the requirements of 210.4 with a handle tie installed.

If this install is a MWBC then two single pole GFCI breakers will not work. One circuit may at times draw more current then the other circuit and this will cause a current in-balance which can trip the breaker.


----------



## Trane Tech (Apr 30, 2008)

*Mwbc?*

What is MWBC? I have a neutral pulled to power a timer. I have already bought 2 single pole GFCI breakers. I guess I did not have to but I did! Can I m ake this work or do I need to get a double pole GFCI? ":jester:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Trane Tech said:


> What is MWBC? I have a neutral pulled to power a timer. I have already bought 2 single pole GFCI breakers. I guess I did not have to but I did! Can I m ake this work or do I need to get a double pole GFCI? ":jester:


MWBC is a multi wire branch circuit. Two separate circuits sharing one common neutral.

Now after re-reading this install is for a pool you may be required to have GFCI protection for this circuit. If so, the best install would be a double GFCI breaker as Back-in wrote.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess this is a residential pool with the pump outside. Is a gfci required for this type of hardwired install? As for the neutral for the timer, I would have used a 240v timer and forgot about the neutral.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_ Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

* As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

